# Electrician - Melbourne



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi,

Once I finally get the defacto visa sent away, I'll be looking for work as an electrician, I've had my trade reconigsed already and I have some sort of supervised license, until I'm a graded. 

But to be a graded I have to have a electrical company. Going round in circles. 

Any help, would be much appreciated. 
I have worked as an electrician in Melbourne before but worked in nsw for a 7 months too. 

Thank you.


----------

